# Carta de invitación



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone actually applied or had family asked for this? 

My daughter and grandson visiting in two weeks time. I'm sending a letter in Spanish with copies of our NIEs. 
Just wondering if this was a thing or something being pushed by media


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> Anyone actually applied or had family asked for this?
> 
> My daughter and grandson visiting in two weeks time. I'm sending a letter in Spanish with copies of our NIEs.
> Just wondering if this was a thing or something being pushed by media


My dad was here last month and wasn't asked for it (nor the other stuff either).
At Alicante they didn't check his covid stuff or stamp his passport...

Our neighbours arrived friday for their usual 3 weeks and had everything and were not asked for anything or had passports stamped. They said nobody go stamped except for those with visa's who were separated from the 'any other' queue..

I think its one of those things whereby, if you look suspect, have no luggage at all or have been identified then you will be checked. 99.9% of people wont be asked....

By all means send a letter (I will in October for my son) but I doubt it will be necessary. 
Do they also expect you to carry a bank statement to show you have enough money for the time you will be here as well???? 

Final note from me. If this is or will become a thing, just reinstate the old landing card thingy, you have to put an address on that as well as passport no etc.. Its still used for Australia, Canada etc...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It is a requirement in most countries (including Spain) that the lodgings of non-residents visiting the country is recorded by the authorities. That is why when you stay in a Hotel or holiday rental they will (if operating legally) take a copy of your passport.
So if someone is staying in a private home as a guest this is the equivalent form of registering their lodging.

The procedure is detailed here:






Ministerio del Interior | Carta de invitación


Ministerio del Interior, España




www.interior.gob.es


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> It is a requirement in most countries (including Spain) that the lodgings of non-residents visiting the country is recorded by the authorities. That is why when you stay in a Hotel or holiday rental they will (if operating legally) take a copy of your passport.
> So if someone is staying in a private home as a guest this is the equivalent form of registering their lodging.
> 
> The procedure is detailed here:
> ...


Yes I understand that. My question was has anyone actually been asked. 

When I enquired locally I was told it could take up to three months to process. Which seems somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Everyone I know who has come from the UK this year has been asked. They all had details of their holiday homes or hotel reservations handy - the only problem was with someone who flew into Gibraltar and was staying with a friend here. He didn't have any paper evidence. The friend was waiting for him on the other side of the border and the official wanted him to come into the airport and confirm this was his guest. Can't remember whether he actually did or not, but he was held up for an hour.

I heard of someone else who came on the Santander ferry and didn't have any paperwork. The official didn't speak English, they don't speak Spanish. They said they were going to Cadiz and he actually searched for hotel bookings in their name. In the end they showed him direct debits for the bills on their holiday home using their mobile banking app.

As far as your family goes, the letter in Spanish should be fine.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Anyone actually applied or had family asked for this?
> 
> My daughter and grandson visiting in two weeks time. I'm sending a letter in Spanish with copies of our NIEs.
> Just wondering if this was a thing or something being pushed by media


My visitors flying from the UK to Alicante have not been asked for this and I have never heard of anyone else needing it either./SNIP/


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Both Children have visited on two separate occasions each with their partners over the last 3 months, latest being 3 weeks ago, nothing asked for on any occasion for any of them. Know many who have also visited since Jan this year and nothing at all asked for. All from U.K to Malaga. Brother in law flew U.K to Seville last week and again nothing asked for.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you. Ill send a letter with copies of our NIEs. I'm happy to apply for the carte but the time scales are rarely going to work.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

To summarise then, it looks like the busy airports on the Costas aren't taking too much notice of this but Gibraltar definitely is (that's where most of my friends arrive) and so is the Santander ferry. Nobody has been asked for an official letter from the town hall but visitors should carry some evidence of where they are going to be staying, just in case.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

From the British Consulate today



> _Entry requirements for Spain_
> Lots of you have been in touch about the general entry requirements for Spain, including whether you need to provide proof of funds and if a carta de invitación is obligatory. We wanted to clarify that there have been no changes to the guidance this summer.
> You can find further information on our Travel Advice page (https://www.gov.uk/foreign.../spain/entry-requirements) - do scroll down to the "additional documents required by tourists section", as well as on the Ministerio de Interior site (https://www.interior.gob.es/.../entrada-requisitos-y.../).
> In summary, UK nationals entering the Schengen zone (in any country) as tourists may need to provide additional documents at the border. As well as a valid return or onward ticket, it is possible that travellers to Spain may also be asked to show you have enough money for your stay and/or show proof of accommodation for your stay. The carta de invitación is just one way of doing this.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

3 family members flew into Gib recently to stay with friends in Sotogrande.............were NOT asked for anything


----------

